# Standing Rib Roofing



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Several threads on this site are talking about making corrugated tin made from aluminum, which looks great and works very well with several methods
of manufactoring the products. 
I wanted a quick way of making the product refered as Standing Rib Metal. This metal is mostly used on roofing, I have personally seen it on walls
of full sized structures.
NOTICE THIS SYSTEM I AM SHOWING IS NOT FOR MOST PEOPLE BECAUSE OF THE NEEDED MACHINING.
I purchased a small press brake from Grizzley, I removed the brake punch bars and took the 8" wide bar and machined the the punch to create the 
shape shown below.










The above material is aluminum building flashing. I take the flashing in the 6" width and cut to 1-1/4" width, then place the piece in to the stop
and push the handle down creating the rib on one side, turn it around and push down to create a rib on the other side.










You can see I took a Steel block and a 1/16" radius cutter and cut a rounded groove approx, 1/8" wide.
The steel punch/ bar turned over, (the V part is up inside the head) and machined to fit inside the DIE with the aluminum flashing
fitting between the tooling (punch) and the die. 



















The above picture shows how the tool and die must be made for all clearance so the material can move as it is being formed.











Since both sides are made the same way one side is formed, turned around and the other side is formed.
I personally for my structures like to cut my pieces to length before the edges are formed. That way when cutting
to length will not alter the ribs.
Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat setup, Dennis. A lot of modern buildings use that type of roofing.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis: You are a PROFESSIONAL metal fabricator!! I am a mature beer drinker and use the cans. I use a screen spline roller on a board with grooves in it.










The I flatten the ribs with those sheet metal pliers.










This is my Stamp Mill from several years ago. It is still rusting away.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, I love your simple tooling. The mill is really nice. I hope to build something similar to that some day.


----------



## inganeer (Nov 30, 2012)

Both you guys must be **** good! i didn't see bloody gashes in your fingers! Great looking roofing; and again, the advice given here is usable by any modeler no matter their expertise. Thanks for taking the time to share. John Easterwood, Chief Engineer, Ding Dong to Flat Railway.


----------

